# What happens when you get deported?



## backpacker44 (Aug 24, 2011)

His may be a stupid question and I by no means am going to let myself get deported... But I was asked today by someone what would happen if I stayed beyond the 3 months that I can stay as a tourist and I said I would get deported. But in all honesty I have no idea how that would work so now I'm a bit curious.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

It depends a LOT on how long you overstay. If you overstay by 48 hours and say "I slept through my flight, rebooked the first one I could get onto" most likely nothing will happen. If you overstay by a month and try to leave the country, there is a large fine (I'm not sure how much, somewhere around €500 or so from what I've heard). But it's at their discretion. 

Now if you're caught NOT trying to leave the country, but actually IN the country, it's a lot more serious - there's a hearing, you get deported, and you aren't allowed to come back to Greece - for how long depends... maybe for 5 years, maybe 10, maybe forever. It just depends. 

My understanding is that it's better to be "caught" leaving, because then you have the defense that at least you were leaving; whereas if you're caught in Greece, you have no defense - in the eyes of the law, you were trying to stay forever.

That is all based on what I've heard, I've never stayed here illegally and never would, so that info could all be wrong.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*or the reverse...*



backpacker44 said:


> His may be a stupid question and I by no means am going to let myself get deported... But I was asked today by someone what would happen if I stayed beyond the 3 months that I can stay as a tourist and I said I would get deported. But in all honesty I have no idea how that would work so now I'm a bit curious.


I can tell you a little of what happens when someone is deported from an EU country back to Greece... First the country in question eg UK sends letter and email asking Greece if they want the immigrant back... and of course Greece don't usually reply bc of the system here. So then a 2nd letter will be sent saying ''You did not answer us. We assume you want this person returned, and we will do so in 2 weeks unless we hear from you.''
Then, two weeks later in their flat, the person (in UK) will be woken from sleep (they like to 'catch' people at 6am) and told to dress (by armed officers) and not allowed to take more than one piece of carry-on luggage, and escorted to airport, and loaded along with any others who are also being deported , onto a plane. (No, there are no interpreters, lawyers, clergy). 
After the plane has landed in Athens, deportees are taken to a holding cell, and incarcerated with about 12 or 15 other detainees, and can stay like this for about 2 weeks. (These places rarely have beds or more than a toilet in the corner)
Then, after this time the deportees are released, and if they are lucky - a friend will give them a bed and a meal.
Welcome back to Greece! :lock1:


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

mrsDayLewis, in your example, are you talking about an immigrant who entered the EU illegally, with Greece being their first point of entry? Because Greeks are EU citizens and therefore cannot be deported from other EU countries. Unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying? Could you clarify, since as far as most people know, Greeks can live and work in any EU country with very minimal paperwork involved, and certainly can't be deported in this manner.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

wka said:


> mrsDayLewis, in your example, are you talking about an immigrant who entered the EU illegally, with Greece being their first point of entry? Because Greeks are EU citizens and therefore cannot be deported from other EU countries. Unless I'm misunderstanding what you're saying? Could you clarify, since as far as most people know, Greeks can live and work in any EU country with very minimal paperwork involved, and certainly can't be deported in this manner.


Of course - Im talking about a refugee / asylum seeker... as an EU citizen I know full well that in normal circumstances we are not deported within EU... but this thread is about people who dont have such rights... My example (as the title says) is a 'reverse' situation - where someone wants to leave Greece, but forced to stay! All thanks to the Dublin II 'agreement' - which is gradually becoming void, as countries like Sweden and Germany are not bothering to deport them back to Greece - particularly after the cases earlier this year such as European Court of Human Rights finding both Belgium and Greece guilty of knowingly deporting someone from a safe enviro (Belgium) to 'inhumane conditions' (Greece).
Someone from Canada is fortunately not likely to find him or herself in the same situation... and a 500€ fine is a pretty small price to pay compared with a few weeks in detention and a life time of trauma etc. :focus:
Makes me wonder though.. IF every Canadian or American who over stayed their 3 month visa had to go through that same detention in Athens.. perhaps Greece might become embarrassed enough to attend to the problem properly.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Dublin II is one of the worst things to happen to Greece in the 21st century. I live in one of the WORST hotspots for illegal immigration and I know a lot about it - unfortunately it is in the EU's (not Greece's) interests to keep things as they are. I have very differing views than you do on the topic but you are right, it is OFF topic hehe! Thank you for clarifying your post.


----------

